# Where do I vote?



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't find the pictures submitted for the contest this month to submit my vote. Where are they?

All I see is the contest photos for tropical fishkeeping. There are no betta photos there.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

When you're on the main page, on the right side there is a section that says "Betta Photo of the Month Contest" with the picture of lasts months picture. Below that picture should be a link to the photos for this month contest.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Thank you denaliwind. I can't believe I did not see it there.:lol:


----------

